# removal tools for adobe acrobat reader



## log (Mar 21, 2002)

would any1 now where to get a removal tool for adobe arcobat reader as i have tried to remove it in and and remove but it wont running windows me


----------



## amateur (Nov 6, 2004)

Have you tried Start> Settings>Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs. Find the reader there and uninstall.


----------



## log (Mar 21, 2002)

it wont remove


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Should have the same effect.

http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/326641.html


----------

